# Bedding



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

So I use Carefresh or Kaytee Total Comfort bedding, but I feel that it's too smelly. I end up changing the tanks so often. I saw a "scent-free" pine bedding with "NO aromatic oils", does anyone think that might be ok? Haha probably not, but I thought it might be worth asking!

D.


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Er, it's "Premier Pet Scent-Free Aspen Bedding" with no aromatic oils from Petco.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Aspen is fine.  I would advise shavings over shredded if you have the choice. Shredded sticks to fabric/carpets etc like velcro...LOL.


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks!

I really like this forum, everyone is so friendly and helpful!

D


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

off topic, it's so rare to see someone else from milwaukee on any message board i'm a member to. hello! 

that is all.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I dont think that its so much the bedding but the tank. Tanks build up alot of ammonia and that can be dangerous for you babies and very messy and smelly for you. I had my two boys in a 50gal (with 3 story tank topper) and I also had to clean the tank out alot and scrub it down. It really is much better for you and your babies if you get a cage. They are easy to clean and are much healthier for your rats, as well as fun!


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

I know, I know, but I picked tanks because our home is so drafty. We also have two cats, so I wanted the rats to be more enclosed. I know now that cages would probably be better, but I just can't make that investment right now. (I'm too busy paying for tumor surgery-three down, two to go!) I am pretty meticulous about changing their bedding. They are litter trained, so that helps. I pick out the food they didn't eat and stir the tanks daily and wipe them down with every changing. In the summer, I have fans I clip to the top of the tanks to give them a little breeze, which they love. It's a lot of work, but they seem happy.

D


----------



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

You could try yesterday's news for bedding. I had carefresh and it was OK but YN has lasted me WAY longer, and it's cheaper than carefresh. When I had carefresh I changed it about every 2-3 days but with yn I go 4-5 now, so it's almost doubled my time betweeen cleaning.


----------

